# DX code help please for fungal dermatitis



## ChristieH (Apr 10, 2012)

I am coding for infectious disease doc and he wrote fungal dematitis on the superbill.  What DX code would you use?  I do not have the note back from transcription yet, so don't have any further description or sxs.  I was considering using 117.8 or 111.8; leaning more toward the latter.  Thanks for your input.

Christie


----------



## mmrbns81 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello Christie, 

I am new to this coding just got finished with my course and I looked at 111.9 fungus, under Dermatitis category. This is in the 2012 ICD-9-CM Expert for Physicians Manua Volumes 1 & 2, which I just ordered. Is there another type of manual for 2012, because I had had the 2010 ICD-9-CM for Hospitals-Volumes 1,2, and 3. I just wondered if I did not order the wrong manual? Or I would query the physician on this code?

Mary Robinson


----------



## j-fowler57 (Apr 11, 2012)

I came up with 111.9 unspecified as well. If you can wait for further documentation that would be better to get a more specific code.


----------



## KaylaR2007 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dx code 111.9 is probably a legitimte dx code to use.   However, I feel that code category 690 pertains to fungal dermatitis too. For example, Dx 690.10 seborrheic dermatitis is caused by a fungus and elevated blood sugar.  It depends on how specific your documentation is.


----------



## ChristieH (Apr 18, 2012)

*DX help*

Thanks ladies for your help.  I ended up using 111.9 after I waited for the transcription to come back.


----------

